
Malicious updates for Asus laptops – Kaspersky Lab official blog - occamschainsaw
https://www.kaspersky.com/blog/shadow-hammer-teaser/26149/?ref=555601-66960X1514734X0728fa95a9470f21c46c37d3a78ec34f&affmt=2&affmn=1
======
empath75
The targeted nature of it screams ‘state actor’

Even if Kaspersky is somehow working with Russian intelligence, it’s a good
thing that there are groups out there willing to call shenanigans on US-
aligned intelligence operations.

~~~
j0ba
ASUS is a Taiwanese company. Wouldn't be surprised if China is behind this.

~~~
bowties2cool
This statement is ridiculous. If you state that since ASUS does a lot of its
manufacturing in mainland China, then maybe I can get behind you. The original
statement simply reveals your complete lack of geopolitical common sense.

------
ComputerGuru
It's hard to guess who could be behind this or really anything about it
without a world map portraying the rough geographic distribution of devices.

~~~
codedokode
Kaspersky has the MAC address list so they probably know who was the target.

~~~
ComputerGuru
That's what I mean. They may not have installations on all the MACs in the
list, but they certainly know the whereabouts of the intersection of the two
and would be able to provide the map I was referring to.

------
codedokode
This is a good reminder that you better disable auto-updates if you don't want
to become auto-backdoored.

